# ABC Professional Tree Service



## mckeetree (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey principals at ABC. You probably will never see this but your guys screw around at the store for 5 hours of their 10 hour day. No wonder electricity is so high.


----------



## treeslayer (Jul 9, 2009)

they have a lot of work here, I saw em in Beaumont TX, during IKE, and came home to see them on my street. 

big outfit, maybe they should outfit the trucks with GPS's.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 9, 2009)

*i saw them today.*

they just drive around here.i never see them doing any work.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Why would you want to rat out some guys makin a living. How would you like it if someone snitched on you for taking a break?


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jul 9, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Why would you want to rat out some guys makin a living. How would you like it if someone snitched on you for taking a break?



a break is a smoke, drink, or a sandwich not hiding in the truck for half a day, my mentor use to work for some big orange company and he said when i started to rain everyone was in the truck reading newspaper, lol the other day i went to dump raining a lil bit theres the orange truck at the bottom of the hill, i was thinking man them guys take a late lunch???


----------



## fishercat (Jul 9, 2009)

*are you union?*



Rookie1 said:


> Why would you want to rat out some guys makin a living. How would you like it if someone snitched on you for taking a break?



a break is one thing,abuse is another.


----------



## chip's-tree (Jul 9, 2009)

*I would not hire any of them*

most of the ABC crews that roll through this town are a joke. more time sitting than working.


----------



## prentice110 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just one question. How do I get on that crew?


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 9, 2009)

chip's-tree said:


> most of the ABC crews that roll through this town are a joke. more time sitting than working.



I have been involved in this business for 30+ years now and they are the F-off kings as far as I can tell. I have seen Asplundh do some screwing around but nothing like this bunch.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 9, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> Just one question. How do I get on that crew?



Are you a Mexican? If not you are off to bad, bad start.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Jul 9, 2009)

How does this affect you?


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 9, 2009)

1I'dJak said:


> How does this affect you?



Well, it indirectly affects me on several levels Einstein. But mostly it makes my ELECTRICITY COST MORE.


----------



## chip's-tree (Jul 9, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> Well, it indirectly affects me on several levels Einstein. But mostly it makes my ELECTRICITY COST MORE.



:agree2:


----------



## prentice110 (Jul 9, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> Are you a Mexican? If not you are off to bad, bad start.



I can speak a lot of spanish does that help? where are these clowns out of Ive never heard of em'?


----------



## tree md (Jul 9, 2009)

Never saw the outfit but I would like to figure out how I could read the newspaper in the truck and make a living. My days are basically mayhem trying to get jobs done, make dumps and do bids (at least here lately while business is good). It's all I can do to make a pit stop at QT and get a drink without putting me behind schedule... I would love to have a job where I could set and read the newspaper but I doubt it would be very lucrative.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 9, 2009)

*they are actually owned by some Mexican ladies.*

who do you think they will hire first?


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 9, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> I can speak a lot of spanish does that help? where are these clowns out of Ive never heard of em'?



Houston, Texas.


----------



## ntsarborist (Jul 9, 2009)

that's line clearance work for yadont change much from company to company


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 10, 2009)

fishercat said:


> who do you think they will hire first?




By George you are right. Their website is www.abctree.com. It is a 100% Mexican deal. No gringos getting in on that deal.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Jul 10, 2009)

if it affects your electricity why don't you rat them out to your congressmen or whatever...whinging about it around here wont do anything...btw what's with the attitude dude?


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 10, 2009)

1I'dJak said:


> if it affects your electricity why don't you rat them out to your congressmen or whatever...whinging about it around here wont do anything...btw what's with the attitude dude?



Man I don't even want to get started with you. Got to go to bed anyway.


----------



## chip's-tree (Jul 10, 2009)

*here they come*



1I'dJak said:


> if it affects your electricity why don't you rat them out to your congressmen or whatever...whinging about it around here wont do anything...btw what's with the attitude dude?



we'll send them your way dude....enjoy


----------



## clearance (Jul 10, 2009)

ntsarborist said:


> that's line clearance work for yadont change much from company to company


 

Whatever, tell us about removing overhang above a three phase, energized that is? Tell us about the many utility companies you have worked for. 

This takes the cake, usually its people who don't have the balls to do utility work crying that utility guys are hacks, now the muppets are saying all utility guys are lazy. 

Nice you can use that power to type your b.s. guys, thank the guys like me who keep the trees off the line so y'all can do that. Sheesh.:jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> they have a lot of work here, I saw em in Beaumont TX, during IKE, and came home to see them on my street.
> 
> big outfit, maybe they should outfit the trucks with American's



fixed it for ya lol!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> By George you are right. Their website is www.abctree.com. It is a 100% Mexican deal. No gringos getting in on that deal.



Yeah don't know how they have got around laws of our country, time for grass roots revolt imho. What really ticks you off is how fast they take over the industry that should be reserved for American business is it time for ?


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 10, 2009)

They've been around here for a long time. I always thought they were a small local co. because they had old ass trucks and old ass chippers. The last 3-4 years they've moved up to brand new best of the best eqpt.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2009)

Toddppm said:


> They've been around here for a long time. I always thought they were a small local co. because they had old ass trucks and old ass chippers. The last 3-4 years they've moved up to brand new best of the best eqpt.



It is because the power company wants cheap labor. This will turn us the rest of the way into a third world nation imo.


----------



## PurdueJoe (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not knocking line guys I've met some damn good climbers and generally good guys that do line work However, I looked into line work for my company, good luck with that. Basically, after 2 weeks trying to get into touch with the people that deal with the contracts I finally get a hold of one guy that "manages" the contracts for my local remc and he told me they are only looking for companies owned by disabled vets or minorities. Why? Because they won't get turned down for any contracts. I said "Wait, You're telling me that company A and company B have all the same certs, equip. etc. Company A is owned by me and puts 25K on a job and company B bids 50K they will get the contract just because they are owned by a minority or disabled vet ?" His reply, like I was an idiot was "well yeah" It's easy to sit in the truck and read the paper and work half as much as everyone else when you have double the money on the job.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2009)

clearance said:


> Whatever, tell us about removing overhang above a three phase, energized that is? Tell us about the many utility companies you have worked for.
> 
> This takes the cake, usually its people who don't have the balls to do utility work crying that utility guys are hacks, now the muppets are saying all utility guys are lazy.
> 
> Nice you can use that power to type your b.s. guys, thank the guys like me who keep the trees off the line so y'all can do that. Sheesh.:jawdrop:



Most good line clearance guys are not lazy but many get screwed around by management that they become rebels to the system. I have been both and have removed miles of overhang, vines and dealt with all kinds of people so I know where you are coming from.
It is the good guy that get the worst end of the stick in my experience. Nepotism is the root cause of it too!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 10, 2009)

Here, here, those line guys are just a bunch of lazy, worthless, good for nothing, no good bums. :spam:

Down with the ABCs of the world, up with the real utility treemen! 

Hey Mckee, get a truck number and call the power company. The power company wants cheap labor, but nothing sets them off like finding out they aren't getting anything for it.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 10, 2009)

*i'd never lie to ya!*



mckeetree said:


> By George you are right. Their website is www.abctree.com. It is a 100% Mexican deal. No gringos getting in on that deal.



i maybe wrong once in an iceage,but i'll never lie.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 10, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Why would you want to rat out some guys makin a living. How would you like it if someone snitched on you for taking a break?



Nobody wants to rat out some guys for makin a living.

Dorkin around all day ain't making a living, it's theft.

I've been snitched out for takin a break. I've had them call in and say I was sitting for an hour when it was ten minutes. I've had them say I sat in the neighbor's yard for 30 min, when I was going through saws. You name it, but when the system forester shows up undercover to observe, he finds us getting it done as expected.

He feels funny about it some, but I said not to worry, do it anytime and if you see something you don't like, tell me.

Power costs to keep it reliable. I know what goes into it and I cut that check every month with no remorse. People think it ought to come to their door for peanuts, so now they'll take a pot shot any and every chance they get. Have at it! It's merely reflective of their personal failure usually.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Jealous people do stuff like that. I doubt the rates go up cause some tree cutters are dorking off. But somebody sees that and gets jealous because they cant do it. What is the wages those guys are making. I keep hearing cheap. If you were making 8.75 would you bust your hump. I dont think so.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 10, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Jealous people do stuff like that. I doubt the rates go up cause some tree cutters are dorking off. But somebody sees that and gets jealous because they cant do it. What is the wages those guys are making. I keep hearing cheap. If you were making 8.75 would you bust your hump. I dont think so.




You doubt that do you? I will tell you what I don't doubt. I don't doubt that Rookie is a good name for you. And I figure in just about any category.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 11, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Jealous people do stuff like that. I doubt the rates go up cause some tree cutters are dorking off. But somebody sees that and gets jealous because they can’t do it. What is the wages those guys are making. I keep hearing cheap. If you were making 8.75 would you bust your hump. I don’t think so.



I bust my hump on principle. If I agree to do a job at a certain price, I do it. Then once I've shown what I can do, after a time, I'll ask for a raise. If I don't get one, I'll still work till I either get a raise or move on.

I can't stand dorkin off. Work hard, play hard, but don't get the two mixed up.

Of course, I love this work, so I'm at a sore disadvantage...to be sure.

Nevertheless, I can explain the situation a bit more.

If this crew is by the hour then the cost of maintenance is higher. Even if the power company is none the wiser, they will still pass this cost on to the consumer.

If they are on a firm bid, then the tree company suffers the theft. Yet if the work isn't getting done, then it still costs the consumers as the unfinished areas will continue to withstand outages that would otherwise be avoided. That costs money, and that cost will get passed on.

Either way, it is still theft, not making a living.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Now that Ive regained myself Il say this. There is an investigative reporter here on tv. The guy goes around and busts people for stuff like your talking about. The only thing that comes out of it is tv ratings and the ruining of peoples lives. When the excitement wears off its back to normal for whatever topic he covered, as in another truckload of cutters sitting in the lot after busting the first bunch. Things are the way they are. If there werent goofoffs around you couldnt brag about working hard and playing hard because we all would be doing it like that.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I bust my hump on principle. If I agree to do a job at a certain price, I do it. Then once I've shown what I can do, after a time, I'll ask for a raise. If I don't get one, I'll still work till I either get a raise or move on.
> 
> I can't stand dorkin off. Work hard, play hard, but don't get the two mixed up.
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree it takes more energy to dork off than to do the job at hand. There were times in my last 13 year assignment that I may have not been full steam though. It was usually around annual raise time when we got our 20 cent raise! Not so much to dork off but more to vent hostility over mismanagement issues. It was worse near the end and got to a point that I was ready to fight. The lazy would get better equipment and the newby's were treated better than the old timers. Cousin and nephews would get promotions and I could not hold back my tongue which led me to working for myself. I hate corporate enterprise for this very reason no relation should be allowed to work it leads only to nepotism issues imho. Its bad enough with the bb buddy syndrome and kiss azzes. I did more in the first hour than the nephew did all year and now that their help is gone they have no one to blame  Most of the good help has already left them so it would be interesting to know the day to day issues they face now but really I don't have time to keep enlightened. I do know the guy that took over my position got crushed by a tree in his first few months. He lived but it broke his pelvis and a few vertebrae they also totaled a brand new bucket. I had the same bucket old 89 f 800 for 11 years, I guess they are really making money with my replacement:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 11, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Now that Ive regained myself Il say this. There is an investigative reporter here on tv. The guy goes around and busts people for stuff like your talking about. The only thing that comes out of it is tv ratings and the ruining of peoples lives. When the excitement wears off its back to normal for whatever topic he covered, as in another truckload of cutters sitting in the lot after busting the first bunch. Things are the way they are. If there werent goofoffs around you couldnt brag about working hard and playing hard because we all would be doing it like that.



Perhaps if you spent less time on the couch watching TV you wouldn't be so inclined to be a jagbag sympathizer.

Some of us aren't content with thieves, wherever they are found, especially when they bent on ruining the industry's image. 

Some of us have principle and choose to do what is right, and even stand for what is right. Some of us choose to work for a living, and even go so far as to feel strongly that the country and perhaps even the world would be a better place if every able body did likewise.

You can call that bragging if it makes you feel better. I call it grit. 

Your jagbags brag for the lack of it, as if to be something for getting over on someone, or the “system” as it were. They’d rather lie around and grovel about what it wrong and unfair, when they are the first drain. They are far too ignorant and arrogant to realize that their lack of personal accountability, dignity, and character is indeed the first and biggest problem of all. It is always “someone else’s fault” for their plight.

They too watch too much TV, and are indeed quite also content with things being the way they are.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Now that Ive regained myself Il say this. There is an investigative reporter here on tv. The guy goes around and busts people for stuff like your talking about. The only thing that comes out of it is tv ratings and the ruining of peoples lives. When the excitement wears off its back to normal for whatever topic he covered, as in another truckload of cutters sitting in the lot after busting the first bunch. Things are the way they are. If there werent goofoffs around you couldnt brag about working hard and playing hard because we all would be doing it like that.



You prolly don't have a clue what real work is. I tell ya what if you really want to know what a goof off looks like go to a golf course around 130 to 200 on a weekday and check out the CEO's milking the company dry! Or go into any cubical and check out the harlequin romance novels on their desks. Or hang out in the break room and tell me what you see! PS please take your camera if you got the balls, better retain an attorney too, as you will need one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 11, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I agree it takes more energy to dork off than to do the job at hand. There were times in my last 13 year assignment that I may have not been full steam though. It was usually around annual raise time when we got our 20 cent raise! Not so much to dork off but more to vent hostility over mismanagement issues. It was worse near the end and got to a point that I was ready to fight. The lazy would get better equipment and the newby's were treated better than the old timers. Cousin and nephews would get promotions and I could not hold back my tongue which led me to working for myself. I hate corporate enterprise for this very reason no relation should be allowed to work it leads only to nepotism issues imho. Its bad enough with the bb buddy syndrome and kiss azzes. I did more in the first hour than the nephew did all year and now that their help is gone they have no one to blame  Most of the good help has already left them so it would be interesting to know the day to day issues they face now but really I don't have time to keep enlightened. I do know the guy that took over my position got crushed by a tree in his first few months. He lived but it broke his pelvis and a few vertebrae they also totaled a brand new bucket. I had the same bucket old 89 f 800 for 11 years, I guess they are really making money with my replacement:hmm3grin2orange:



I hear exactly what you're saying. Which is why my name is on the door, at least during the weekends. It's a small door now, but with the right attention the doors will get bigger, and the lines will get clearer.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I hear exactly what you're saying. Which is why my name is on the door, at least during the weekends. It's a small door now, but with the right attention the doors will get bigger, and the lines will get clearer.



Hey Termie I started my company like you are just remember if where you work weekdays is good to you I would stay. There is a lot that misses the eye on the other side of the fence, overhead,overhead,overhead and the the low-ballers  I stayed at my job too long though but really the choice did not become reality until my last years. I would still be there today if it were run close to right and doing my weekend gig too.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 11, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I agree it takes more energy to dork off than to do the job at hand. There were times in my last 13 year assignment that I may have not been full steam though. It was usually around annual raise time when we got our 20 cent raise! Not so much to dork off but more to vent hostility over mismanagement issues. It was worse near the end and got to a point that I was ready to fight. The lazy would get better equipment and the newby's were treated better than the old timers. Cousin and nephews would get promotions and I could not hold back my tongue which led me to working for myself. I hate corporate enterprise for this very reason no relation should be allowed to work it leads only to nepotism issues imho. Its bad enough with the bb buddy syndrome and kiss azzes. I did more in the first hour than the nephew did all year and now that their help is gone they have no one to blame  Most of the good help has already left them so it would be interesting to know the day to day issues they face now but really I don't have time to keep enlightened. I do know the guy that took over my position got crushed by a tree in his first few months. He lived but it broke his pelvis and a few vertebrae they also totaled a brand new bucket. I had the same bucket old 89 f 800 for 11 years, I guess they are really making money with my replacement:hmm3grin2orange:





Bigus Termitius said:


> Perhaps if you spent less time on the couch watching TV you wouldn't be so inclined to be a jagbag sympathizer.
> 
> Some of us aren't content with thieves, wherever they are found, especially when they bent on ruining the industry's image.
> 
> ...



I never said I was lazy or didnt like to work or work hard. Ive tried fighting against wrong and all I got was tired. Ive missed raises and new equipment to others who I felt were not as good as I. I feel that if I do my job to the best of my ability I will be rewarded from it somehow someway. Usually selfsatisfaction. This is for Rope.
You seem to be a big braggart or blowgeorge as a coworker says. From what Ive seen over the years people that talk about being such hard workers and better than others usually arent. Step in their shoes and see what their doing and why. Are they in the lot evry day for 5 hours. Is there more to the story than you know? Were they told to wait for further orders and never got them. How can you ##### about them when your not even in the same state as them. I cant believe youve gone this far with this discussion anyway. Proves you have issues.This is for Bigus


----------



## l2edneck (Jul 11, 2009)

From there site....



> KEYS TO OUR SUCCESS
> *- Requiering all employees to work safe with no exceptions* don't get much safer then in the store......
> - Treating our customers and employees with respect
> - Aggressively working to improve work processes for field and office employees
> ...




answers are all right there mc.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 11, 2009)

Ha! you're right. It doesn't get much safer than the store and that is where those jokers are about half the time. Or sitting in the truck.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> I never said I was lazy or didnt like to work or work hard. Ive tried fighting against wrong and all I got was tired. Ive missed raises and new equipment to others who I felt were not as good as I. I feel that if I do my job to the best of my ability I will be rewarded from it somehow someway. Usually selfsatisfaction. This is for Rope.
> You seem to be a big braggart or blowgeorge as a coworker says. From what Ive seen over the years people that talk about being such hard workers and better than others usually arent. Step in their shoes and see what their doing and why. Are they in the lot evry day for 5 hours. Is there more to the story than you know? Were they told to wait for further orders and never got them. How can you ##### about them when your not even in the same state as them. I cant believe youve gone this far with this discussion anyway. Proves you have issues.This is for Bigus



I understand the self satisfaction well, how long have you been where your employed? I will without pause tell you I have never seen a worse company than my last as far as management goes. The early big o nazi's were better to the men. I have stories that would amaze a big city judge of the misdoings going on at this fortune 500 company. I was asked to work around a crew that I had already told my superior trouble would occur and I said, no; loud in the shop. He says lets go into my office, I said lets go, loud again, when we get there, he starts saying I have been slacking and he needs to put me on a crew and I said bs, two of the GFs told him I did great work, when he said I would have to go onto another crew, I got pissed stood up and walked out. I then went to the vice presidents office told him what occurred and that the nephew appointee tried to make me work with a guy that was caught spraying human feces mixed up in a sprayer on people and carry's a gun and this is why I am in here because, I have been here a long time and your boy is screwing up. I told him it was a matter of the boy getting his pride hurt from me standing up and that if I went by his direction an ambulance would be called out soon for the gun carrying #### sprayer. I doubt your company is anything like the one I left. Btw when I got home my yearly evaluation was signed by this same guy two hours earlier with great and good on all the performance credentials I checked this out with an attorney which told me since we are "at will"state the best I could do is embarrass them and that would just make it harder on the ones left behind, so I with drew and went on.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

companies riding around all day don't effect the price of electricity too much , its the non-paying customers that :censored: it up for everyone, I think your frustration is aimed poorly at this company, who from there list of clients have done something right , whether there mexican or not there equipment appears to be new and clean there men are all wearing correct safety and ppe equipment so who cares if they take long breaks, if there piece workers it's there dime not yours...there here in new jersey as well they are only running mowers here but again the machines are all new ..


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> companies riding around all day don't effect the price of electricity too much , its the non-paying customers that :censored: it up for everyone, I think your frustration is aimed poorly at this company, who from there list of clients have done something right , whether there mexican or not there equipment appears to be new and clean there men are all wearing correct safety and ppe equipment so who cares if they take long breaks, if there piece workers it's there dime not yours...



It is illegals inc. is what gets my blood boiling not that some are riding the clock I might too at .50 cent per hour


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> It is illegals inc. is what gets my blood boiling not that some are riding the clock I would too at .50 cent per hour


How are they illegal when most row work requires all members of a crew to be covered by workers comp. which in turn requires some sort of correct ID and if somethings being doctored well then thats on the state level or the government because two of there clients are gov. owned companies..If there Mexican nationals then there here on work visa's not illegal at all..


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> How are they illegal when most row work requires all members of a crew to be covered by workers comp. which in turn requires some sort of correct ID and if somethings being doctored well then thats on the state level or the government because two of there clients are gov. owned companies..If there Mexican nationals then there here on work visa's not illegal at all..



So what would happen if we had a 100%white boy owned and run company? I smell something very bad in all this it stinks of treason imo. By the way I have learned how to tell them big money in NJ so there should be a few million headed your wayPS our government the new coyote!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> So what would happen if we had a 100%white boy owned and run company? I smell something very bad in all this it stinks of treason imo. By the way I have learned how to tell them big money in NJ so there should be a few million headed your way



Really a few million you say ,and a white owned company I think you just made my day...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> Really a few million you say ,and a white owned company I think you just made my day...



I said what would happen if a 100% white not just owned! ABC is 100% Mexican and I bet there is shady politics behind the visa and with our present state of the nation do you think our decision makers are adequately serving our nations interest in this path of self destruction?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I said what would happen if a 100% white not just owned! ABC is 100% Mexican and I bet there is shady politics behind the visa and with our present state of the nation do you think our decision makers are adequately serving our nations interest in this path of self destruction?


no it's time to protect our workers and if they do any time of municipal or fed work then they have to be a equal oppurtunity comp. the problem is do you want to be the only white boy in that group, I don't and thats why they are all mexicans..


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> no it's time to protect our workers and if they do any time of municipal or fed work then they have to be a equal oppurtunity comp. the problem is do you want to be the only white boy in that group, I don't and thats why they are all mexicans..



Well you make a point but lets see, I would take VP, so maybe affirmative action can get me a nice seat in the board room ehhhhhhhhh:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Well you make a point but lets see I would take vp so maybe affirmative action can get me a nice seat in the board room ehhhhhhhhh:monkey:


there owned by Asplundh somehow they pull around there chippers and are led by asplundh foreman so maybe they opened a minority comp. to bid on more work that's a double whammy mexican and female..


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> there owned by Asplundh somehow they pull around there chippers and are led by asplundh foreman so maybe they opened a minority comp. to bid on more work that's a double whammy mexican and female..



So is the board room leather seats? I need a large one with the ball bearing rollers and reclining backrest pard.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> So is the board room leather seats? I need a large one with the ball bearing rollers and reclining backrest pard.


Yea take a number that list is Lonnnnnnnnggggggggggg my friend were all waitng for that ship to make port..


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea take a number that list is Lonnnnnnnnggggggggggg my friend were all waitng for that ship to make port..



Who's waiting I dont have as much time to wait as you, been doing it since you were eight.
So stay out my chair ya here me! So who needs some persuasion hmmm:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Who's waiting I dont have as much time to wait as you, been doing it since you were eight.
> So stay out my chair ya here me! So who needs some persuasion hmmm:monkey:


You only have a 5 yr. jump on me , but your right it's your time ,there will be no problems from me ...


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> How are they illegal when most row work requires all members of a crew to be covered by workers comp. which in turn requires some sort of correct ID and if somethings being doctored well then thats on the state level or the government because two of there clients are gov. owned companies..If there Mexican nationals then there here on work visa's not illegal at all..



That was my laugh of the day. Thanks. But really, what planet are you from?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> You only have a 5 yr. jump on me , but your right it's your time ,there will be no problems from me ...



Thats more like it I wish they did it that way they would have better companies if they readied the aging employees for better positions in the company. Btw I am 46 not 38!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> That was my laugh of the day. Thanks. But really, what planet are you from?



Originally from dallas Texas... hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Thats more like it I wish they did it that way they would have better companies if they readied the aging employees for better positions in the company. Btw I am 46 not 38!


Well you don't type a day over 40 my friend oke:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> Well you don't type a day over 40 my friend oke:



Climbing 25 years!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Climbing 25 years!



Well then I'm givin you tomorrow off to do with what you want , enjoy...


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> Originally from dallas Texas... hahahahahahahahaha



Well then you should know that their employees are mostly illegals.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> Well then you should know that their employees are mostly illegals.



Do you know that for a fact, because with out first hand knowledge then your full of manure and it's a serious statement and when things that are said that can't be supported well then how can we take anything you say serious...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> Well then I'm givin you tomorrow off to do with what you want , enjoy...



But see, I can't actually do what I want even if I see it as protecting our nation from invasion. I would still be jailed and my American family would suffer. There may be a day soon where the barriers are torn down that stop the many citizens from revolt and I will be on the citizen's side indeed.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> But see, I can't actually do what I want even if I see it as protecting our nation from invasion. I would still be jailed and my American family would suffer. There may be a day soon where the barriers are torn down that stop the many citizens from revolt and I will be on the citizen's side indeed.


Whoa why are you getting all heavy now , sometimes you need to rest your mind and enjoy some light conversation , I feel the same way but that's a heavy load to carry on a saturday afternoon


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> Whoa why are you getting all heavy now , sometimes you need to rest your mind and enjoy some light conversation , I feel the same way but that's a heavy load to carry on a saturday afternoon



If the barriers that hold us back were not there, it would not last as long as the Alamo.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> Do you know that for a fact, because with out first hand knowledge then your full of manure and it's a serious statement and when things that are said that can't be supported well then how can we take anything you say serious...



Well it is just common sense. I have only a few employees. Three of them are Hispanic and they are legal. Everybody here is getting taxes withheld and so on as that. If you told me I had 30 days to find 100 Mexican guys that can do this kind of work and they had to be legal I couldn't do it. I couldn't do it if my life depended on it. Over the years a lot of Hispanics that previously worked for large line clearance companies have came here looking for work. A lot of them. And I can count on one hand the ones that checked out. All the rest of them had credentials they got from a flea market or somewhere.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> Well it is just common sense. I have only a few employees. Three of them are Hispanic and they are legal. Everybody here is getting taxes withheld and so on as that. If you told me I had 30 days to find 100 Mexican guys that can do this kind of work and they had to be legal I couldn't do it. I couldn't do it if my life depended on it. Over the years a lot of Hispanics that previously worked for large line clearance companies have came here looking for work. A lot of them. And I can count on one hand the ones that checked out. All the rest of them had credentials they got from a flea market or somewhere.


So to me thats a long winded cop-out when your speaking of someones livelyhood and how someone feeds his or her children you should stick to the facts only a hunch is not fact....and it's funny how you said legal Mexicans as if your absolutely certain of it , what kinda background check do you do or is a DL # enough?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> If the barriers that hold us back were not there, it would not last as long as the Alamo.


Are you saying that the US could not hold back the wave of immigrants or that the Us would destroy them quickly??


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> So to me thats a long winded cop-out when your speaking of someones livelyhood and how someone feeds his or her children you should stick to the facts only a hunch is not fact....and it's funny how you said legal Mexicans as if your absolutely certain of it , what kinda background check do you do or is a DL # enough?



I don't think facts do you much good. I use E-verify along with their work permits. There is a website to check that number too. My Hispanic guys were all born in Mexico but were here as children before the great amnesty of 1986. They are all three from the same family and attended school in the US.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> Are you saying that the US could not hold back the wave of immigrants or that the Us would destroy them quickly??



I am saying if the friggin government would step the:censored:aside we would take care of their mess again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 11, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I am saying if the friggin government would step the:censored:aside we would take care of their mess again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh thats what I thought you meant but I don't assume anything.


----------



## TreeLover99 (Aug 14, 2009)

For those of you who only saw them sitting around consider yourself lucky. They actually worked in my neighborhood. We had tall, beautiful trees that they hacked away at and now all that is left are trunks with two branches. One branch faces East and the other West with nothing in the middle. There are huge Vs cut out of the middle of everything they touched and the city paid them to mutilate them. I would have prefered that they just sit around!!! They have a lot of nerve using the word "Professional" in the title of their company.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 14, 2009)

*heard them working behind my house today.*

went over to see what's what and who's who.main guy i talked to was drunk and smelled like a bar.AT 10 A.M. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bighugetrees (Aug 15, 2009)

These are the wasted time threads that make me want to leave the site. 

See ya, in one year.

Dan


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 15, 2009)

bighugetrees said:


> These are the wasted time threads that make me want to leave the site.
> 
> See ya, in one year.
> 
> Dan



This has been a good thread. You only wanted to leave when something got mentioned about someone being drunk at 10:00 AM.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 15, 2009)

*see ya!*



bighugetrees said:


> These are the wasted time threads that make me want to leave the site.
> 
> See ya, in one year.
> 
> Dan



tissue is on the top shelf.


----------



## bighugetrees (Aug 15, 2009)

Got one and thank you. Stayed away for 6 hours now. Record time.

Drunk in the a.m.? No. I never put a time on drinking. There is only time.

Todays lesson: No drunk posting at 3 a.m. for me. You are all great. Thanks for the laughs. I need it right now.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 15, 2009)

*i didn't mean you were drunk!*



bighugetrees said:


> Got one and thank you. Stayed away for 6 hours now. Record time.
> 
> Drunk in the a.m.? No. I never put a time on drinking. There is only time.
> 
> Todays lesson: No drunk posting at 3 a.m. for me. You are all great. Thanks for the laughs. I need it right now.



i meant the supervisor for ABC i met who was working behind my house yesterday.


----------



## Scottscape (Aug 16, 2009)

I met an ABC crew last year in Baton Rouge after hurricane Gustav. 3 man crew with bucket truck. 2 good ol' boys and a ghetto white boy walking around in sagging pants and some real big shades. We had our last job done for the day and they sat and talked to us for about a 45mins-1hr with the bucket truck out front running, then said they will let the next shift get the hanger out in the morning that they originally came for. lol


----------



## deanminor35 (Apr 8, 2011)

mckeetree said:


> Are you a Mexican? If not you are off to bad, bad start.


 
you said it!!!!!!!


----------

